# Points Conversion at Massanutten



## VaHiker (Nov 2, 2014)

I just returned from an owners weekend at Massanutten with the usual unpleasant sale tour.  I did not buy anything but am considering their final offer, which after some discussion will remain good until at least the end of the year.

My friend and I own at Woodstone and Eagles Trace. When RCI started the points system, we purchased a resale unit at Grandview in Vegas to get into the system and happily used the points for deposit feature when banking our Massanutten weeks. Now that Woodstone has converted to points, I have been told I can no longer use the points for deposit feature with those weeks. I have also been told that Eagles Trace will shortly convert as well.

I will not bore anyone with the various bogus pitchs made by the first two sales reps. The third looked at what I had, spoke with me like a human being and acknowledged that buying the Grandview Unit had been the best move at the time. She offered me a 1 in 3 points unit in the Massanutten system which she says will bring my Woodstone week into points (87,000 per year) at no additional cost and also the Eagles Trace unit (points value TBD) at no cost when they make that conversion and give me an additional 15,000 points per year for the new unit. The cost would be $4500 plus annual maintenance fee of $411. She also said she knew a reputable timeshare resale service that would sell our Grandview unit with no upfront costs but a commission to be paid from proceeds at time of sale.

This seems like an offer that may be worth taking. I was impressed that at no point did she give me the "offer expires today" routine. She did encourage me to act before the end of the year because January is when they typically make inventory, policy etc changes.

Can anyone advise me on this?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 2, 2014)

I am at Massanutten now.  It's been about 3 years since my last update so I thought I would take them up.  It wasn't worth the $100 in resort credits or the golf or waterpark that had to be used this week.  I did accept for the $125 prepaid Visa.  


If they are offering you a 1 in 3 use that means the MF's would be $1233 per use?  I though only the Woodstone Casa had 1 in 3 and I didn't think the MF's would be that high.  

How much did they think the grandview would get through the agent?


----------



## VaHiker (Nov 3, 2014)

You did better than me.  I only got $50 in resort credit and $100 prepaid Visa which was supposed to be a refund of the deposit they had requested.  They did upgrade me from a hotel unit to an Eagles Trace Condo for the weekend.

I misremembered the MF, it is $315 so that would be $945 per use.  The did not give me an estimate on the Grandview unit but I doubt it will be much.  We only paid $2500 prerecession and I would guess prices have gone down.


----------



## stonebroke (Nov 4, 2014)

*Questions to consider*

If you like RCI points why would you sell the Grandview as part of this transaction?   Grandview is known for giving you a lot of bang for your buck when it comes to points.  Have you computed what your new ratio of points to MF will be?

Why not keep and use the Massanutten in the RCI Weeks System and get the TPU  for them?   Massanutten doesn't get fantastic TPU but its not bad and as an RCI Points member you get a Weeks account too....allowing you access to both systems.


----------



## Tommart (Nov 14, 2014)

*My Opinion*

I own two Woodstone weeks.  Massanutten offered me to convert both to Points for $7K.
I wanted to be in both Weeks and Points so I countered with $3K to only convert one of my weeks.  They turned me down.  I walked.

Your deal appears better than what they offered me.  But if you just look at the new week that you are purchasing, the MF is $945 (3 years).  If you get 15K points/year that would be 45K every 3 years.  You will be receiving less than a half point/cent.  Not a good deal.  The rule of thumb is to get at least 1 point/cent.  You will never be able to resell this week.

So from my view, you're paying $4500 to convert one week, you may get a free conversion at Eagle Trace should they convert (do you trust your sales person?), and Massanutten is unloading a week that they and you will never be able to sell.  Now you own four timeshares.

I would walk if this were offered me. 

It would be a tougher decision if you could get them to convert your two existing weeks for $4500 and not take the lame week.


----------



## Tommart (Nov 14, 2014)

*My Opinion*

I own two Woodstone weeks.  Massanutten offered me to convert both to Points for $7K.
I wanted to be in both Weeks and Points so I countered with $3K to only convert one of my weeks.  They turned me down.  I walked.

Your deal appears better than what they offered me.  But if you just look at the new week that you are purchasing, the MF is $945 (3 years).  If you get 15K points/year that would be 45K every 3 years.  You will be receiving less than a half point/cent.  Not a good deal.  The rule of thumb is to get at least 1 point/cent.  You will never be able to resell this week.

So from my view, you're paying $4500 to convert one week, you may get a free conversion at Eagle Trace should they convert, and Massanutten is unloading a week that they and you will never be able to sell.  Now you own four timeshares.

I would walk if this were offered me. 

It would be a tougher decision if you could get them to convert your two existing weeks for $4500 and not take the lame week.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 16, 2014)

The final deal I was offered of $4995 plus $199 for each of the two eligible units I own (one Woodstone deluxe and one Regal Vistas).  They wouldn't put in anything that would allow a Summit unit to be converted (for free) if they started selling conversions and only said that at this point it would be eligible for PFD.  My two units have a $1185 total MF's for 6 br's total and would have netted 114,500+89,000=229,500 rci points at $0.005 per point


Everyone was nice with the exception of James the first closer.  He was loud.   He told me several things that were untrue about how points worked and basically seemed like a jerk.  He probably felt the same way about me.


----------

